# ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*APR is having a "Moving Sale" as they are just about to start moving into their new 12-acre campus. They want to clear out some inventory before they begin the move...*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

forum/post whore.
















j/k, Dion is good people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_forum/post whore.
















Tis what I get paid to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

One week left to take advantage of the APR Moving Sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

Sale ends this Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Sale - April 14th through May 9th 2008 ([email protected]!NG)*

Sale ends at midnight tonight (online sales). We're here till at least 6pm PST so get your orders in before prices go back up. Thanks to everyone who took advantage of the sale and for your continued supprt!


----------

